# Abandoned diner, 357 West Street, Greenwich Village, NYC



## editor (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a sad tale of an abandoned diner:













http://www.urban75.org/blog/abandoned-diner-357-west-street-lower-manhattan-nyc/


----------

